# Really Big Makeup Poll: Favourite Packaging, Hygiene & You! rop



## shimmera (Oct 9, 2005)

Hi, I’m currently working on a design project that looks at make-up packaging, and would love to know your views. I would be very grateful if you would take some time to tell me the following. Please let me know what you think, or email me personally for anonymity. Also, any pictures of chipped/broken/old makeup would be greatly appreciated. Many thanks for your help! 
Personal Info

1.Age
2.Gender
3.Occupation

Makeup: Uses, application

1.What kind of makeup do you use every day? Please list all items, and specify brands, and whether they are miniatures or full-sized. (Feel free to list it all!)
2.How much time on average per day do you spend applying makeup (in minutes, please specify AM, PM and touch-ups separately)?
3.For how long have you had these products? Do you keep track of how long you’ve had makeup for?
4.How do you store your cosmetics with you when going out/travelling? What items do you take with you every day?
5.Applying makeup in public: Yay or Nay? Why?
6.How do you apply your makeup? Please list all tools used (eg. Fingers, brushes, sponges…and also specify for what items)

Makeup: Hygiene

1.How often do you clean your makeup and makeup applicators/brushes/sponges? How do you clean them?
2.How can you tell when an item of makeup goes bad? (Especially for makeup in pan/compact packaging like concealer, foundation, powder, eyeshadow, blush)
3.Hygiene of cosmetics: how important is this for you? I noticed that many companies don’t actually specify the expiry dates on their products and so it’s really difficult to tell when they are unsuitable for use/go bad.
4.Have you ever had a bad experience with old/unclean make-up? (e.g. breakouts, irritations, allergies, infections)
5.If you knew that an item of makeup went bad/expired, would you still keep it (e.g. For sentimental reasons, or you like the packaging, or it was expensive)? Why?

Makeup: Packaging Poll!

Please specify brands, products and why – please feel free to name as many as you like!

1.What is your absolute favourite makeup packaging(s)? What do you like about it? (E.g. the look and feel of it, the way it fits in your hand, the satisfaction of a good click when it closes…).
2.Most + Least hygienic makeup packaging
3.Most + Least innovative
4.Most + Least convenient (please list any perks and irks. I’m especially interested in makeup for travelling/going out)
5.Most + Least valuable/memorable (for you personally)
6.Best + Worst design (please describe visual, feel etc.)
7.Makeup packaging: miniature/single-use or full-sized?
8.How often have you completely finished a full-sized product (please specify which brand/product)? How long did it take?
9.Half-finished/Used-up/expired makeup: throw away packaging or keep? Why?


----------



## Incus (Oct 10, 2005)

since no one else has posted... I'll post! lol

age: 19
gender: female
occupation: student

Makeup: Uses, application

1.What kind of makeup do you use every day? Please list all items, and specify brands, and whether they are miniatures or full-sized. (Feel free to list it all!)

I wear foundation (laura mercier oil free), followed by blusher (mac blush baby), black mascara (rimmel) or gel mascara (laura mercier), eye shadow (mac mulch)... and I finish it all off by dusting laura mercier's powder foundation 

All products are full size.

2.How much time on average per day do you spend applying makeup (in minutes, please specify AM, PM and touch-ups separately)?
AM- around 10-15 minutes, it really depends on how much time I have in the morning though... like if I'm running late... I can get everything done in 5 minutes, but if I have more time... then I take my time about it all... and it'll take 10-15minutes

pm- I dont reapply

touch ups- less than a minute (i use a blotting sheet on my nose and/or dust some powder on my nose/oily areas).

3.For how long have you had these products? Do you keep track of how long you’ve had makeup for?
the 2 laura mercier foundations- just over a week (I used to use MAC studio fix/ crush minera cosmetics). the blush = 2 weeks (I used to use EA sunblush) the mascara's - 3 weeks (I normally toss them after a month and a half).

Yep, I keep track of my makeup... cos I refuse to put anything "off" on my face.

4.How do you store your cosmetics with you when going out/travelling? What items do you take with you every day?
I store them in a little bag (looks like a pencil case thingy).
I take blotting sheets, vaseline/ EA eight hour cream, powder foundation

5.Applying makeup in public: Yay or Nay? Why?
= HELL NO!!!! I think makeup should be applied in private (I dont know why, but I always find it odd when I'm on the train in the morning and there are women putting on makeup... it just looks kinda odd to me). That stuff should be done at home lol! To me, putting makeup on is like getting changed.

6.How do you apply your makeup? Please list all tools used (eg. Fingers, brushes, sponges…and also specify for what items)
well... since I'm kinda new to liquid foundation... I've been playing bout with sponges, but now Im kinda liking the brush application much better.
for my powdered foundtion, I use a fat brush, same goes for applying blush


Makeup: Hygiene

1.How often do you clean your makeup and makeup applicators/brushes/sponges? How do you clean them?
tools get washed everytime I've finished using them. I use my facial cleanser to wash them.
All my makeup get wiped down once I've finished using them too.

2.How can you tell when an item of makeup goes bad? (Especially for makeup in pan/compact packaging like concealer, foundation, powder, eyeshadow, blush)
I have no idea, cos I dont keep mascara for longer than 1 1/2 months, blush no longer than a year and foundation no longer than 9 months (You can probably tell, I'm a bit OTT when it comes to making sure I dont put "off" things on my face! lol).

3.Hygiene of cosmetics: how important is this for you? I noticed that many companies don’t actually specify the expiry dates on their products and so it’s really difficult to tell when they are unsuitable for use/go bad.

This is VERY important for me. I think some makeup companies are beginning to put use by dates on their products now, but if it doesnt have the use by date on, when I'm at the counter/shop or whatever, I normally ask howlong I can keep the product for.

4.Have you ever had a bad experience with old/unclean make-up? (e.g. breakouts, irritations, allergies, infections)
Not with old/unclean makeup- only new makeup that I've realised that I'm allergic to.

5.If you knew that an item of makeup went bad/expired, would you still keep it (e.g. For sentimental reasons, or you like the packaging, or it was expensive)? Why?
noperty nope nope! why would I want to keep something that was useless anyway??? if I liked the packaging... then I might empty the product and use the packaging for something else... but not to store old makeup.


Makeup: Packaging Poll!

Please specify brands, products and why – please feel free to name as many as you like!

1.What is your absolute favourite makeup packaging(s)? What do you like about it? (E.g. the look and feel of it, the way it fits in your hand, the satisfaction of a good click when it closes…).
I really like mac, bobbi brown, laura mercier, elizabeth arden
reasons:
MAC- I like the "plainess" if you know what I mean, like... I feel the packagingis straight to the point... no fancy letters, no fancy colours... just plain and practical.

Bobbi brown & Laura Mercier- there seems to be a higher level of "sophistication" with their products, they look nice and are really practical too.

EA- Same reasons as mac.

2.Most + Least hygienic makeup packaging
Most= laura mercier oil free foundation- i love the fact that there's a pump... therefore no dirt or whatever can get inside the product.
least= BB extra tinted moisturising balm... I dont like dipping my fingers in... just incase they're gruby or something lol

3.Most + Least innovative
not too sure about this question (cant think of an answer now... will edit later if I think of something)

4.Most + Least convenient (please list any perks and irks. I’m especially interested in makeup for travelling/going out)
most= mac studio fix, laura mercier powder foundation, small and can fit bag easily, plus its not too "fiddly" to use when touching up.

least= cant think of one...

5.Most + Least valuable/memorable (for you personally)
most= all my makeup (I love them all equally lol!)
least= dont have one

6.Best + Worst design (please describe visual, feel etc.)
allt he  makeup i use have a brillaint design... if I had to complain about anything, it would have to be my brushes (not all of them can stand upright on its own). I have a nice brush from the body shop and it just stands there on my makeup shelf, whislt the others have to have "extra support".

Other than that... all the products I use, I really like their packaging, they are strong and hard wearing. Plus, they dont look tacky so its not embarassing to carry around!

7.Makeup packaging: miniature/single-use or full-sized?
All are full size

8.How often have you completely finished a full-sized product (please specify which brand/product)? How long did it take? yes. MAC studio fix= 9 months but other than that... no, I usually endup chucking the makeup away before it finishes (especially mascara... hence why I never buy high end mascara [ the laura mercier one I got as a freebie!] ).

9.Half-finished/Used-up/expired makeup: throw away packaging or keep? Why? This depends- if its mac... then I clean it and return it to the bk2mac program.
if its glass, then I recycle it, same goes for the paper boxes they come in... if its plastic... I chuck it in the bin.


Hope that all helps?!


----------



## Classic Beauty (Oct 10, 2005)

Personal Info

1. 16
2. Female
3. High School Student

Makeup: Uses, application

1.What kind of makeup do you use every day? MAC Stillife Paint, 2-3 different eyeshadows (MAC, Milani, and Urban Decay), milani retractable ye pencil in cognac, NARS orgasm blush, Elizabeth Arden defining eyes mascara.
2.How much time on average per day do you spend applying makeup (in minutes, please specify AM, PM and touch-ups separately)?  20-30 in the morning, 10-15 in the afternoon.
3.For how long have you had these products? Do you keep track of how long you’ve had makeup for?  I have had them for about 2-3 months.  I dont keep track.
4.How do you store your cosmetics with you when going out/travelling? What items do you take with you every day?  I just throw my blush in my purse.
5.Applying makeup in public: Yay or Nay? Why?  Nay, do it in the bathroom.
6.How do you apply your makeup? Please list all tools used (eg. Fingers, brushes, sponges…and also specify for what items)  Fingers for MAC paint, Trucco blush brush for blush, Japonesque eyebrushes for eyeshadows,

Makeup: Hygiene

1.How often do you clean your makeup and makeup applicators/brushes/sponges? How do you clean them?  Every night, or every other night.  With water (ok not the best way)
2.How can you tell when an item of makeup goes bad? (Especially for makeup in pan/compact packaging like concealer, foundation, powder, eyeshadow, blush) When the chemicals seperate
3.Hygiene of cosmetics: how important is this for you? Not very, I'm not going to buy old products just for the heck of it though.
4.Have you ever had a bad experience with old/unclean make-up? (e.g. breakouts, irritations, allergies, infections) Nope
5.If you knew that an item of makeup went bad/expired, would you still keep it (e.g. For sentimental reasons, or you like the packaging, or it was expensive)? Why?  I would keep it if it were expensive or if it was a favorie color.

Makeup: Packaging Poll!

Please specify brands, products and why – please feel free to name as many as you like!

1.What is your absolute favourite makeup packaging(s)? What do you like about it? Benefit, I like the catchy names and girly packaging.  MAC, I love sleek and sophistication of the black packaging.  Chanel, very classic and expensive looking.
2.Most + Least hygienic makeup packaging (Most, Chanel; Least, Dior or Covergirl)
3.Most + Least innovative (Most, Perscriptives; Least, Estee Lauder)
4.Most + Least convenient (please list any perks and irks. I’m especially interested in makeup for travelling/going out) (Most, MAC)
5.Most + Least valuable/memorable (for you personally) (Most, MAC; Least, Origins)
6.Best + Worst design (please describe visual, feel etc.) (Worst, Perscriptives and Clinique, boring and cheap looking)
7.Makeup packaging: miniature/single-use or full-sized?
8.How often have you completely finished a full-sized product (please specify which brand/product)? How long did it take?
9.Half-finished/Used-up/expired makeup: throw away packaging or keep? Why?


----------



## scrapbookromance (Oct 10, 2005)

1.Age 15
2.Gender female
3.Occupation high school student

Makeup: Uses, application

1.What kind of makeup do you use every day? 
     Clinique dramatically different moisturing gel
     Bare Minerals foundation (light 2)
     Cover Girl fresh complexion pocket powder foundation (ivory)
     MAC e/s (varries by day, but includes for now): nylon, shroom, juxt, bitter, amber lights, coppering, trax, nocturnelle, greystone, carbon, sushi flower, chrome yellow, electric eel
     Victoria's Secret Balmy Nights lipgloss

2.How much time on average per day do you spend applying makeup?
     morning before school - 10-15 minutes
     afternoon touchup - 2 minutes max
     evening going out - 20 minutes

3.For how long have you had these products? Do you keep track of how long you’ve had makeup for?
     everything but the MAC e/s in shroom, juxt, nocturnelle, and greystone was purchased within the last 3-4 months, those 4 e/s purchased about 9 months ago. I don't keep track, but I'm concious to make sure its not really old

4.How do you store your cosmetics with you when going out/travelling? What items do you take with you every day?
     I have a small toiletrie bag that holds my makeup for traveling, but I don't take it out with me. my covergirl powder goes to school with me.

5.Applying makeup in public: Yay or Nay? Why?
     NO! its like blowing your nose in public, no one wants to see it.

6.How do you apply your makeup? Please list all tools used (eg. Fingers, brushes, sponges…and also specify for what items)
     fingers for moisturizer
     sephora concealer brush and bronzer brush for bareminerals
     sponge that comes with the covergirl (which is only for touchups)
     sephora concealer brush and some other cheapy brush for e/s
     I kiss the tin with the lipgloss in it so I dont get it on my fingers

Makeup: Hygiene

1.How often do you clean your makeup and makeup applicators/brushes/sponges? How do you clean them?
     once a week I wipe off my e/s with a tissue individually
     once a week I wash my brushes with Dove shampoo and conditioner
     once a week I wash my sponge with Dove shampoo

2.How can you tell when an item of makeup goes bad? (Especially for makeup in pan/compact packaging like concealer, foundation, powder, eyeshadow, blush)
     if I don't use it as often as other makeup I have, I try not to keep it more than a year. but I also try to keep my makeup and brushes clean to prolong their life

3.Hygiene of cosmetics: how important is this for you? I noticed that many companies don’t actually specify the expiry dates on their products and so it’s really difficult to tell when they are unsuitable for use/go bad.
     its important for my moisturizer but I use enough of that to make a bottle go in about a year and I wouldn't keep it longer than a year. my foundation I keep track of so that the SPF in it doesn't wear away but the bareminerals has an experation date on it

4.Have you ever had a bad experience with old/unclean make-up? (e.g. breakouts, irritations, allergies, infections)
     I tried to use some two or three year old pressed powder and I broke out the next day real bad - I'm guessing it was from that

5.If you knew that an item of makeup went bad/expired, would you still keep it (e.g. For sentimental reasons, or you like the packaging, or it was expensive)? Why?
     if I liked it I may keep it for a while but I would not let it endanger my health

Makeup: Packaging Poll!

Please specify brands, products and why – please feel free to name as many as you like!

1.What is your absolute favourite makeup packaging(s)? What do you like about it? (E.g. the look and feel of it, the way it fits in your hand, the satisfaction of a good click when it closes…).
     MAC 15x e/s pallette - keeps all my e/s in one place and the outside is very simple and nice looking
2.Most + Least hygienic makeup packaging
     most hygenic that I own: MAC 15x pallette
     least hygenic that I own: covergirl foundation - it has holes on the bottom where the sponge sits and I know its for air circulation but its on the bottom and its a port for bacteria

3.Most + Least innovative
     most innovative that I own: not sure
     least innovative that I own: bareminerals

4.Most + Least convenient (please list any perks and irks. I’m especially interested in makeup for travelling/going out)
     most convenient that I own: covergirl foundation - all in one compact, quick and easy, has a small mirror in it
     least convenient that I own: bareminerals - the way to dispense the powder is annoying and hard to control amount dispensed, but I deal with it for such a good product once you get it working. also not the best for travelling or taking it with you because when you turn it upside down the product comes out into the lid but you can't get it back in the main part of the container

5.Most + Least valuable/memorable (for you personally)
     dont' really have either

6.Best + Worst design (please describe visual, feel etc.)
     best design: MAC 15x pallette - I like being able to change around where the colors are and take them out when they're used up and all that jazz
     worst design: bareminerals - very poor packaging design for the most part, with the difficulties to get it out or keep it in (but its still a good product inside)

7.Makeup packaging: miniature/single-use or full-sized?
     full size is good for things you use commonly, such as foundation. but I like miniature sizes of lipgloss or touchup pressed powder so that you can take it with you when you go out

8.How often have you completely finished a full-sized product (please specify which brand/product)? How long did it take?
     took about 5 months to finish up a covergirl foundation when I was using it as my regular foundation (covergirl fresh complexion pocket powder)

9.Half-finished/Used-up/expired makeup: throw away packaging or keep? Why?
     half finished bareminerals, but I'm still using it. its supposed to last 6 months and its been about 3-4 so I'm on a good track!


----------



## mspixieears (Oct 11, 2005)

I'll give it a shot. This is answers to the first section; I promise I'll do the next bits bit later.

*1.Age*: 26
*2.Gender*: female
*3.Occupation*: artist (trying to be)
*
Makeup: Uses, application

1.What kind of makeup do you use every day? Please list all items, and specify brands, and whether they are miniatures or full-sized. (Feel free to list it all!)*
I generally use just MAC lipglasses for everyday; Pink Grapefruit, Poetic Licence, Damzel, Flash of Flesh, Pink Clash, Tartlette. I may use MAC Dervish or Lure l/l, depending on how I feel.
I've recently started to use MAC select moisturecover concealor in NW20 when I feel like my eye area could do with illuminating.
Also love Bobbi Brown lip tint in Blossom with SPF 15. Great for dry lips, great for housewear!

*
2.How much time on average per day do you spend applying makeup (in minutes, please specify AM, PM and touch-ups separately)?*
Gosh, 5-15 minutes? I might redo my lip colour but rarely so in public.

*3.For how long have you had these products? Do you keep track of how long you’ve had makeup for?* The bulk of my collection would not be any older than 3 yrs. Most of it is 2 yrs old. I don't really keep track of how old things are but store them very carefully in dry, cool, dark places.
*
4.How do you store your cosmetics with you when going out/travelling? What items do you take with you every day*? I have a little rubberised pencil case I put 'emergency' things in (sanitary products, lip balms, spare medication, even travel toothbrush!). Generally speaking, the lip colour (and liner) will be in the small pocket of my bag, upright if possible. I never take lipsticks out on very hot days. Don't have any in glove compartments, except for lip balm in pot.
*
5.Applying makeup in public: Yay or Nay? Why?* No, I don't do it. Occasionally, lip colour but rarely so even then. In fact, been doing this more recently. Not even in the public facilities. Makes me feel vain (which I am, bothering to wear anything at all! lol). I might check to make sure things aren't dripping/streaking/smudged etc.

*6.How do you apply your makeup? Please list all tools used (eg. Fingers, brushes, sponges…and also specify for what items)*
Brushes, cotton rounds, cotton-tipped buds, and only ever clean fingers if I'm at home. I have MAC and UD brushes predominantly. UD blender & liner brushes. MAC #242 & 194, 192. Sephora retractable lip brush.

I mention it below, but at my blog, I sometimes list down cosmetic/beauty products I use, see Pages under 'listmania' (link in signature down below)

parts 2 & 3 coming soon!


----------



## mspixieears (Oct 13, 2005)

Heya! Part 2 is here as promised.

*Makeup: Hygiene

1.How often do you clean your makeup and makeup applicators/brushes/sponges? How do you clean them?*
Usually straight after I've used them but I am a slightly more relaxed on that in regards to brushes that are exclusively used for dry products (like e/s).

*2.How can you tell when an item of makeup goes bad? (Especially for makeup in pan/compact packaging like concealer, foundation, powder, eyeshadow, blush)* I've only ever seen a few things go off; if it smells bad or has those mould-type 'flowers', it's gone.

*
3.Hygiene of cosmetics: how important is this for you? I noticed that many companies don’t actually specify the expiry dates on their products and so it’s really difficult to tell when they are unsuitable for use/go bad.*
Thankfully, this has recently changed; they now list the months something can stick around on newly manufactured products. Read an article that 5 years if you're lucky for liquid products, 10 for dry ones. Obviously, one can extend the longevity of products by applying with clean things, onto a clean face. One of the reasons I don't like reapplying makeup in general.

*4.Have you ever had a bad experience with old/unclean make-up? (e.g. breakouts, irritations, allergies, infections)*
Nope! 

*
5.If you knew that an item of makeup went bad/expired, would you still keep it (e.g. For sentimental reasons, or you like the packaging, or it was expensive)? Why?*
I confess..I have done this; a Rimmel e/s that belonged to my mum in the 70s. I hold onto it also because it reminds me of my childhood in London. I want to get rid of it, but I just can't. Pretty retarded, eh?


----------



## joytheobscure (Oct 14, 2005)

pictures of chipped/broken/old makeup would be greatly appreciated. Many thanks for your help! 
Personal Info

1.Age 28
2.Gender F
3.Occupation Teacher 

Makeup: Uses, application

1.What kind of makeup do you use every day? Please list all items, and specify brands, and whether they are miniatures or full-sized. (Feel free to list it all!) Oh wow, ok well.. I use foundation *I like Lancome Teint Idol, Mary Kay liquid and Bare escentuals --Right now I'm wearing mary kay again, all products are full size, the MK foundation lasts all day and really works great and believe me I am NOT into those nutty MK ladies @@.   I hate MK if I didn't like that product I wouldnt buy anything...  I use mac- paint in bare canvas, maybelline eyebrow pencil the red one,  be warmth, covered with nars orgasm or any number of mac products - shimmer, cream blush,  always have a pigment or shimmer on top of blush,  lipstick Is either mac glass or revlon superlustrous gloss or mac lipstick.  mascara is maybelline volum'express eyeliner is mac fluidline or lancome .  I also use UD shadows a lot and be shadows are ok I barely buy anything thats not dept store.  

2.How much time on average per day do you spend applying makeup (in minutes, please specify AM, PM and touch-ups separately)? I spend about 20 mins in the morning, and maybe a touch up at lunch only lips, after school I reapply powder and lipstick my eyes stay all day using mac /ud and be products.  

3.For how long have you had these products? Do you keep track of how long you’ve had makeup for?  Most of mine is less than a year I change around alot but if I like a shadow I'll keep it for a while I'm sure my mac will stay for years. 

4.How do you store your cosmetics with you when going out/travelling? I use a caboodles when I travel,What items do you take with you every day? I grab my lipglass/stick every day wen I leave -  
5.Applying makeup in public: Yay or Nay? Why? yeah in my car -because I must and I'm just too narcissistic, lol. 
6.How do you apply your makeup? Please list all tools used (eg. Fingers, brushes, sponges…and also specify for what items)foundation with fingers, creme blush with fingers and everything else with brushes...

Makeup: Hygiene

1.How often do you clean your makeup and makeup applicators/brushes/sponges? How do you clean them? oh rarely once every couple of months except I wipe down my eyeliner brush daily
2.How can you tell when an item of makeup goes bad? (Especially for makeup in pan/compact packaging like concealer, foundation, powder, eyeshadow, blush) foundation stinks when it goes bad...  
3.Hygiene of cosmetics: how important is this for you? I noticed that many companies don’t actually specify the expiry dates on their products and so it’s really difficult to tell when they are unsuitable for use/go bad. I try to dump mascara every six mos - heck I cant swap out contacts often enough...lol  but I do try on foundation and liquid makeup 
4.Have you ever had a bad experience with old/unclean make-up? (e.g. breakouts, irritations, allergies, infections) yes, I'm very allergic to some black mascaras and liners, my eyelids swell and itch like crazy I'm actually allergic to blacktrack if I wear it constantly daily and tightlining with blacktrack does not work....I can use it rarely.. I wish I could wear all black eye products.   
5.If you knew that an item of makeup went bad/expired, would you still keep it (e.g. For sentimental reasons, or you like the packaging, or it was expensive)? Why? No I'd dump it, I like to clear out stuff I dont' use, if it were oh something that was sentimental I might hang onto it like my first mac product a prism blush..lol

Makeup: Packaging Poll!

Please specify brands, products and why – please feel free to name as many as you like!

1.What is your absolute favourite makeup packaging(s)? What do you like about it? (E.g. the look and feel of it, the way it fits in your hand, the satisfaction of a good click when it closes…).My most favorite is mac, sleek, sophisticated, simple and very trendy, thats why I love mac the little round shadows I'd never depot, I also love the mac lipstick tubes so cute-  another thing i love is Urban decay I like the shadows... they are cool. 
2.Most + Least hygienic makeup packaging dont know that one
3.Most + Least innovative  I dont like Cover girl copying macs quads looks so not cool it irritates me I dont know why.   
4.Most + Least convenient (please list any perks and irks. I’m especially interested in makeup for travelling/going out) least convenient is I dont' like lipstick pallettes... just not my thing.. inconvenient I think its gross when you dipp and redip your brush into lipstick.   
5.Most + Least valuable/memorable (for you personally)
6.Best + Worst design (please describe visual, feel etc.)I still love mac
7.Makeup packaging: miniature/single-use or full-sized?
8.How often have you completely finished a full-sized product (please specify which brand/product)? How long did it take? I've almost completely used mac prism blush but I only completely use foundation- I've used tons of maybelline shine free foundation in my life thats my el cheapo backup.  
9.Half-finished/Used-up/expired makeup: throw away packaging or keep? Why?  Half finished used - I give to my baby sister, she's not a makeup whore like me, I'm her  goodwill "store" for makeup, LOL


----------



## Peaches (Oct 15, 2005)

*1.Age* 21
*2.Gender* Female
*3.Occupation* Receptionist / Bartender

*Makeup: Uses, application*

*1.What kind of makeup do you use every day? Please list all items, and specify brands, and whether they are miniatures or full-sized. (Feel free to list it all!)*
Revlon Skin Diffusing Tint in Beige
Napoleon Auto-Pilot Primer
YSL Infini Volume Curl Mascara
Prestige Black Kohl Eyeliner
Some random cheapo brown eyeshadows
She Australia Vanilla Seduction Lipbalm

Just purchased some Mac goodies and am looking for a new foundation =)

*2.How much time on average per day do you spend applying makeup (in minutes, please specify AM, PM and touch-ups separately)?*
AM – 15 minutes
PM (only when going out) – Anywhere from 15 minutes to an hour

*3.For how long have you had these products? Do you keep track of how long you’ve had makeup for?*
Oldest to newest: Eyeshadows, Revlon Tint, Eyeliner, Mascara, Lipbalm, Primer

*4.How do you store your cosmetics with you when going out/travelling? What items do you take with you every day?*
Handbag, take all of the above plus random extra extras.

*5.Applying makeup in public: Yay or Nay? Why?*
Lips: yes. Other: no. I don’t know why… just something that should be kept private. Keep your composure.

*6.How do you apply your makeup? Please list all tools used (eg. Fingers, brushes, sponges…and also specify for what items)*
Fingers and little e/s brush that comes with the e/s 

*Makeup: Hygiene

1.How often do you clean your makeup and makeup applicators/brushes/sponges? How do you clean them?*
Never… don’t have any… cept the little e/s brushes

*2.How can you tell when an item of makeup goes bad? (Especially for makeup in pan/compact packaging like concealer, foundation, powder, eyeshadow, blush)*
I usually use them up before they go bad. My foundation has started to separate though.

*3.Hygiene of cosmetics: how important is this for you? I noticed that many companies don’t actually specify the expiry dates on their products and so it’s really difficult to tell when they are unsuitable for use/go bad.* Shouldn’t be too important. If you like the product, then you use it. But if you wanted to keep it for a while, or stock up on LE’s then I guess it would be important to have it on there.

*4.Have you ever had a bad experience with old/unclean make-up? (e.g. breakouts, irritations, allergies, infections)*
I’ve never used old/unclean makeup or had any reactions to any makeup.

*5.If you knew that an item of makeup went bad/expired, would you still keep it (e.g. For sentimental reasons, or you like the packaging, or it was expensive)? Why?*
Probably would keep it for a while, then get rid of it in a spring clean. 

*Makeup: Packaging Poll!

Please specify brands, products and why – please feel free to name as many as you like!

1.What is your absolute favourite makeup packaging(s)? What do you like about it? (E.g. the look and feel of it, the way it fits in your hand, the satisfaction of a good click when it closes…).*
I like the look of NARS stuff. Looks stylish and simple. 

*2.Most + Least hygienic makeup packaging*
*3.Most + Least innovative*
*4.Most + Least convenient (please list any perks and irks. I’m especially interested in makeup for travelling/going out)*
No idea. I’m not a big makeup person (yet) ^^

*5.Most + Least valuable/memorable (for you personally)*
My YSL mascara because it was my first major purchase.

*6.Best + Worst design (please describe visual, feel etc.)*
I don’t like the green of clinique makeup… too “hospital” looking. 

*7.Makeup packaging: miniature/single-use or full-sized?*
Both!

*8.How often have you completely finished a full-sized product (please specify which brand/product)? How long did it take?*
Finished my first Revlon skin diffusing tint… took about 3 months?

*9.Half-finished/Used-up/expired makeup: throw away packaging or keep? Why?*
Probably throw away? No use for it anymore. Unless you can keep new makeup in it.


----------



## LunaY (Oct 15, 2005)

1.Age
20
2.Gender
Female
3.Occupation
Student

Makeup: Uses, application

1.What kind of makeup do you use every day? Please list all items, and specify brands, and whether they are miniatures or full-sized. (Feel free to list it all!)
E/S: MAC, UD ( 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Chopper), Clinique
Eyeliner: MAC Prunelle or Clinique Almost Black
Lips: Benefit, Chapstick, Clinique Superblams and Butter Shines
Face: Estee Lauder Enlighten on some days, MAC blotting power everyday
2.How much time on average per day do you spend applying makeup (in minutes, please specify AM, PM and touch-ups separately)?
AM: 5-10 min
PM: If going out, 10-15 min
Touch-Ups: 5 min
3.For how long have you had these products? Do you keep track of how long you’ve had makeup for?
Chopper was my first "expensive" purchase...got it like 6 years ago!! The Superbalms I discovered 2-3 years ago....I try to keep my makeup current.
4.How do you store your cosmetics with you when going out/travelling? What items do you take with you every day?
To school I only bring a lipgloss. When I go out, I keep it in a makeup bag in my purse, when travelling, I have a big travel makeup bag.
5.Applying makeup in public: Yay or Nay? Why? 
Unless it is lipgloss or a quick powder touch up, nay. It's just rude. Find a ladies room!
6.How do you apply your makeup? Please list all tools used (eg. Fingers, brushes, sponges…and also specify for what items)
Fingers/sponge for foundation. 239 for eyeshadow, pencil for eyeliner

Makeup: Hygiene

1.How often do you clean your makeup and makeup applicators/brushes/sponges? How do you clean them?
Brushes 2-3 times a week with a MAC cleaner, sponges I just toss.
2.How can you tell when an item of makeup goes bad? (Especially for makeup in pan/compact packaging like concealer, foundation, powder, eyeshadow, blush)
If it starts to clump/seperate/smell/or loses it's texture, it's done.
3.Hygiene of cosmetics: how important is this for you? I noticed that many companies don’t actually specify the expiry dates on their products and so it’s really difficult to tell when they are unsuitable for use/go bad.
It's important, which is why I try to stay away from drugstore MU as I hear that sometimes it can be there for months.
4.Have you ever had a bad experience with old/unclean make-up? (e.g. breakouts, irritations, allergies, infections)
I've had red itchy lids from some e/s, but not because it was old. I actually don't know why.
5.If you knew that an item of makeup went bad/expired, would you still keep it (e.g. For sentimental reasons, or you like the packaging, or it was expensive)? Why?
If it is expensive or that good, I would use it. I don't get sentimentally attached to stuff and clean out my makeup/clothing on a regular basis.

Makeup: Packaging Poll!

Please specify brands, products and why – please feel free to name as many as you like!

1.What is your absolute favourite makeup packaging(s)? What do you like about it? (E.g. the look and feel of it, the way it fits in your hand, the satisfaction of a good click when it closes…).
I love Benefit packaging and names, Stila, and for more sophisticated looks, MAC, Nars, and Lorac.
2.Most + Least hygienic makeup packaging
Most...um...Probably MAC since I don't depot them and they snap closed. Least...no clue.
3.Most + Least innovative
Most...probably MAC because of their endless colors and textures. Least, something like Elizabeth Arden.
4.Most + Least convenient (please list any perks and irks. I’m especially interested in makeup for travelling/going out)
Most: Clinique Superbalms!, MAC blot powder. Both make a huge difference in look but you don't really need a mirror.
Least: Any type of eyeshadow.
5.Most + Least valuable/memorable (for you personally)
Most: ALL my high-end stuff, it's expensive so I make sure it's something I really love before I buy.
6.Best + Worst design (please describe visual, feel etc.)
I like Clinique, it's very fresh and clean looking to me.
Worst, not sure.
7.Makeup packaging: miniature/single-use or full-sized?
I am a sucker for a GWP so a lot of the stuff I have is miniature, but they usually still last forever, esp. e/s. If I love it, I will buy full size though.
8.How often have you completely finished a full-sized product (please specify which brand/product)? How long did it take?
I go through lip glosses like nobody's business, but I switch them so often I rarely run out. I have NEVER finished an e/s, powder, or foundation.
9.Half-finished/Used-up/expired makeup: throw away packaging or keep? Why?
Throw away! It takes up space and is unsanitary.


----------



## shimmera (Oct 16, 2005)

Hi everyone!!!

Thank you so much for your help - your comments were really helpful and I will definitely take them into account when designing my packaging.

Thanks so much for helping me out with my survey.  I have one more question to ask you, and would be very grateful if you would take a few seconds to answer:

What are your top priorities when it comes to makeup? (Please indicate level of importance, e.g. 0=unimportant, 5=very important)

-Convenience 
-Hygiene : germ-free makeup
-Looking good & polished
-Feel naked without makeup on 
-User-friendly packaging - fast & easy to apply 
-Colour & texture of product 
-Travel-friendly packaging 
-Other (please indicate):

Once again, many thanks!!!

Shimmera


----------



## mspixieears (Oct 18, 2005)

Ack! Haven't finished! This is part 3 answers!

*Makeup: Packaging Poll!
Please specify brands, products and why – please feel free to name as many as you like!*

*1.What is your absolute favourite makeup packaging(s)? What do you like about it? (E.g. the look and feel of it, the way it fits in your hand, the satisfaction of a good click when it closes…).*

I love Pout packaging because it's just gorgeous, especially the lipsticks! Though admittedly it isn't super-practical. Nars is great too because things feel more secure. MAC packaging isn't too bad; pretty good space-wise, unless you have lots of pot e/s. But it is good that the so-called pro stuff is available to the regular consumer. For some reason I love Shu Uemura e/s singles; though I wish there were a way to put them into non-glue palettes.

*2.Most + Least hygienic makeup packaging*
Most hygenic? I don't know! But I will say I don't like lip products in pots. Or things that leak if you don't keep them upright like UD lipgunks.

Pupa makeup kits are so adorable but because they largely encourage you to use your fingers, I can't say it's very hygenic. Even if it means that makes it easier to use.

*3.Most + Least innovative*
Clinique, least innovative - in the green packaging. Too clinical-looking too. Stephane Marais was probably the most innovative; the packaging was like artwork but very functional.

*4.Most + Least convenient (please list any perks and irks. I’m especially interested in makeup for travelling/going out)*
I prefer wand glosses over lipsticks because they can melt, and I have a few that are in metal tubes. I can't name any brands.

*5.Most + Least valuable/memorable (for you personally)*
Least valuable: Sugar and Pop Beauty. Most: Pout, Nars, Stephane Marais. My most memorable would definitely be Nars & Pout. 


*6.Best + Worst design (please describe visual, feel etc.)*
Nars lip lacquers because they don't fit in the small pocket of my handbag where I keep m/u to prevent it getting dirty. MAC tasti tubes are also badly designed because if you don't keep them upright they can leak. Stila convertible colour compacts are up there with best design though.


*7.Makeup packaging: miniature/single-use or full-sized?*
Small as possible because I never finish full-size but I think single-use is environmentally unfriendly and try to avoid.

*8.How often have you completely finished a full-sized product (please specify which brand/product)? How long did it take?*
NEVER! Egads...

*9.Half-finished/Used-up/expired makeup: throw away packaging or keep? Why?*
If expired, bye bye, if half-used, will try to use up. If I think I won't then I'll sanitise, try to find good home for it. If that can't be done, throw away.


----------



## pale blue (Oct 18, 2005)

Even though I didn't do the first one, here's my answers for the second part:

-Convenience = 5
-Hygiene : germ-free makeup = 5
-Looking good & polished = 5
-Feel naked without makeup on = 5
-User-friendly packaging - fast & easy to apply = 5
-Colour & texture of product = 5
-Travel-friendly packaging = 3
-Other (please indicate): none


----------



## SaturdayStevens (Oct 9, 2008)

I wanna do this.


----------



## xxManBeaterxx (Oct 9, 2008)

Personal Info

1.Age: 22
2.Gender: Female
3.Occupation: Pharmacy student

Makeup: Uses, application

1.What kind of makeup do you use every day? 
-MAC spf 50 prep and prime
-MAC stuido fix fluid
-Urban decay primer potion
-Mac eyebrow shader
-Mac golden bronze loose powder
-Mac eyeshadow (normally woodwinked and espresso)
-Mac lust lipgloss
-Mac fluidline in blacktrack
But on the nights i go out i match my eye makeup with my outfit

2.How much time on average per day do you spend applying makeup?
-Umm it took me a while to do it fast without messing up, so now maybe 15 minutes in the morning... I never touch up lol.  I would only put on make up again if i was going out at night.

3.For how long have you had these products? 
Yes i keep track, normally i keep eyeshadows/blushes for years well atleat until they run out.  But foundation has got to go after maximum 2 years.

4.How do you store your cosmetics with you when going out/travelling? I only have blot powder and my lipgloss.

5.Applying makeup in public: Nah, i wouldnt want to carry my makeup with me

6.How do you apply your makeup? Depends but.. ill try my best lol, these are all mac brushes.
-212 for eyebrows
-217/239/242/224 for eyeshadow those are the most commonly used
-187 for foundation
-109 for blush
-208 or 209 for eyeliner

Makeup: Hygiene

1.How often do you clean your makeup and makeup?
I wash my brushes atleast once a month with baby soap, but recently ive been using mac's brush cleaner after im done with it for the day.  But i dont clean my makeup products O.O

2.How can you tell when an item of makeup goes bad? 
Liquid foundation will have a strange smell and or consistancy.. after 1-2 years.
Not sure about powder stuff like eyeshadows and blush, they seem to last for years.

3.Hygiene of cosmetics: how important is this for you?
I normally dont have makeup long enough for it to expire.  But as long as it doesnt smell bad or its texture has changed i'll be wearing it.

4.Have you ever had a bad experience with old/unclean make-up? 
No

5.If you knew that an item of makeup went bad/expired, would you still keep it?
Nah, it would just be too much clutter, besides there is so much great items and pacaking mac comes out with i move on quickly.


----------



## S.S.BlackOrchid (Oct 10, 2008)

1.23
2.Female
3.student/Sheriffs office intern

Makeup: Uses, application

1. Revlon Beyond Natural tinted moisturizer, Covergirl Freshlook powder, MAC BrowShader in soft charcoal and fluidline in Blacktrack, and mascara (mascara changes, right now I'm using Maybelline XXL Extensions and love it). I also love to wear different eyeshadows, shu 31 as a highlighter, NYX brown blush, and red lipsticks, when I'm not working.

2. 10 minutes for basic, no-fuss face with no touch ups, 25 for more dramatic looks and maybe touch ups on lipstick thoughout the day. 

3. Except for eyeshadows and lipstick, I use them up by 3-4 months. I keep track of everything else and throw away old stuff.

4. I take lipstick or lip balm (depending on what I'm wearing that day) and some blotting paper. I keep it either in my purse or pocket.

5. No. I don't know, it's just awkward for me.

6. Foundation=fingers, lipstick/balm=tube, everything else=brushes.

Makeup: Hygiene

1.Once a week

2. I've had one lipstick go bad and it became thick and smelled strongly like crayon.

3. I wish cosmetic companies would use expiry dates. I don't want old makeup to affect my skin.

4. No.

5. I might empty the product and keep the packaging because I'm a sucker for packaging.

Makeup: Packaging Poll!

Please specify brands, products and why – please feel free to name as many as you like!

1. Anna Sui and Lola. I like their look, the way Lola lipsticks have a mirror, the red and black color, etc.

2.Most + Least hygienic makeup packaging

Most-generally, foundations/tinted moisturizers that come in squeeze tubes.

Least-pot lipsticks/glosses

3.Most + Least innovative

Most-Givenchy Phenomen'eyes mascara.

Least-the several rubber mascara copycats that don't work very well.

4.Most + Least convenient (please list any perks and irks. I’m especially interested in makeup for travelling/going out)

Most- Lola lipstick, Neutrogena mineral sheers (the one with the brush)

Least-Lip palettes, Benetint

5.Most + Least valuable/memorable (for you personally)
Lola lipstick again. I love the packaging and Bitten in my signature red. 


6.Best + Worst design (please describe visual, feel etc.)
Best- Lola, Anna Sui, Shu Uemura, NYX Cosmetics

Worst- Too faced and Benefit, the makeup looks gimmicky and cheesy. There are also a lot of boring ones like Elizabeth Arden.

7.Makeup packaging: miniature/single-use or full-sized?
Full sized.

8.How often have you completely finished a full-sized product (please specify which brand/product)? How long did it take?
I often completely finish tinted moisturizer, mascara, fluidlines, and lip balm because I use them often, This takes about 3-4 months. I have also completed red lipsticks, but that takes a bit longer.

9.Half-finished/Used-up/expired makeup: throw away packaging or keep? Why? If the packaging is pretty, I empty the contents and keep it. Especially with lipsticks, I remove the lipstick, clean and sanitize the packaging and put in new lipstick bullets.


----------



## mariecinder (Oct 11, 2008)

I'm sorry not to fill out the whole thing, but reading this gave me a thought...

I would love, love, love for a company to come out with a compact pressed powder with a BRUSH applicator instead of a sponge. I hate using the sponge applicators because of the oil and bacteria build up.


----------



## Cinci (Oct 12, 2008)

*1.Age - 27
2.Gender - F
3.Occupation - Admin Support & Property Management*

Makeup: Uses, application

*1.What kind of makeup do you use every day? Please list all items, and specify brands, and whether they are miniatures or full-sized. (Feel free to list it all!)*
MAC - full size
Paint Pot - Painterly
Studio Finish Concealer - NW30
Plushlash - Plushblack
Pigment - Shimmertime
Eyeshadow - Crystal Avalanche
Eyeshadow - Bronze
Studio Fix Foundation - Powder - NW30
Brush - 217, 219, 222, 239, 187, 194 

Monistat Anti Chafing Powder Gel (I know this isnt make up, but i use it in place of Smashbox Photofinish Primer)
Makeup For Ever - Mist & Fix

*2.How much time on average per day do you spend applying makeup (in minutes, please specify AM, PM and touch-ups separately)?*
AM - 20
PM - 20 if I am going out, outherwise, none
PM - 40 if my boyfriend is home.. he loves love when I wear lots of make up and take my time so that it's perfect!

*3.For how long have you had these products? Do you keep track of how long you’ve had makeup for?*
Less than 1 year - i don't keep track but I have a rough idea

*4.How do you store your cosmetics with you when going out/travelling? What items do you take with you every day?*
I don't usually take anything with me daily.  If I do it's a concealer, mac blot powder, & mac 4 slot e/s in a small bag that fits in my purse.  When I travel I pack things back into their original boxes and pack my traincase.

*5.Applying makeup in public: Yay or Nay? Why?* Nope, cause that shoulda been done before you went out..  It just looks tacky to sit at a dinner table fix your makeup.

*6.How do you apply your makeup? Please list all tools used (eg. Fingers, brushes, sponges…and also specify for what items)*
217s - eyeshadows on the lid, crease, brow bone, youch up studio fix powder in shamm spaces like near the corners of my eyes, & just below my lashline
239s - eyeshadows on the lid & brow bone
217s & 222s - blending e/s in the crease
194 - applying concealer
187 - studio fix powder
fingers - monistat anti chafing gel

*Makeup: Hygiene
*
*1.How often do you clean your makeup and makeup applicators/brushes/sponges? How do you clean them?*
Once a week, with brush cleaner

*2.How can you tell when an item of makeup goes bad? (Especially for makeup in pan/compact packaging like concealer, foundation, powder, eyeshadow, blush)*
it smells gross, liquid products may seperate, products may dry up

*3.Hygiene of cosmetics: how important is this for you? I noticed that many companies don’t actually specify the expiry dates on their products and so it’s really difficult to tell when they are unsuitable for use/go bad.*
meh!

*4.Have you ever had a bad experience with old/unclean make-up? (e.g. breakouts, irritations, allergies, infections)*
nope!

*5.If you knew that an item of makeup went bad/expired, would you still keep it (e.g. For sentimental reasons, or you like the packaging, or it was expensive)? Why?*
Sentimental reasons, yea.. Or if even tho it was expired, it was still usable and wasnt gross.

*Makeup: Packaging Poll!

Please specify brands, products and why – please feel free to name as many as you like!*

*1.What is your absolute favourite makeup packaging(s)? What do you like about it? (E.g. the look and feel of it, the way it fits in your hand, the satisfaction of a good click when it closes…).*
I must admit, I do like the click with the mac e/s closes lol..
15 slot pro pallet -  o sleek and conveient.. and again, the click tells me it's closed!

*2.Most + Least hygienic makeup packaging*
no thoughts on that...

*3.Most + Least innovative*
Urban Decay - very gimicky

*4.Most + Least convenient (please list any perks and irks. I’m especially interested in makeup for travelling/going out)*
MAC's 4 slot palette.. perfect size and being able to select your own 4 colors... great idea

*5.Most + Least valuable/memorable (for you personally)*
Ben Nye e/s - amazing value
Covergirl = crap imo

*6.Best + Worst design (please describe visual, feel etc.)*
no thoughts on this

*7.Makeup packaging: miniature/single-use or full-sized?*
full sized

*8.How often have you completely finished a full-sized product (please specify which brand/product)? How long did it take?*
never!  but I think I finish my Studio Finish NW30 concealer before the year is over..  and I got it in May of this year..

*9.Half-finished/Used-up/expired makeup: throw away packaging or keep? Why?*
keep - for color reference - if i reallyl ike it, and its no longer usable, i keep it so i remember to find another item of the same color, or to compare the color when looking for dupes.


*What are your top priorities when it comes to makeup? (Please indicate level of importance, e.g. 0=unimportant, 5=very important)*
-Convenience   5
-Hygiene : germ-free makeup 4 
-Looking good & polished  5
-Feel naked without makeup on 3 
-User-friendly packaging - fast & easy to apply 5
-Colour & texture of product 5
-Travel-friendly packaging 3
-Other (please indicate): Quality 5


----------



## X_cinderella_X (Oct 12, 2008)

*1.Age *21
*2.Gender *Female
*3.Occupation *Advertising

Makeup: Uses, application

1.What kind of makeup do you use every day? Please list all items, and specify brands, and whether they are miniatures or full-sized. (Feel free to list it all!)
Everyday- Natio Moisturising foundation, Napoleon Perdis Auto Pilot Primer, The Body Shop Shimmer Brick, MAC eyeshadow in Shroom, Maybelline Full N Soft mascara, Clinique brow pencil... this is all I use every day. I also add different MAC shadows and pigments, as well as lipglass.

2.How much time on average per day do you spend applying makeup (in minutes, please specify AM, PM and touch-ups separately)? On a weekday, 5-15 minutes. On the weekend, as long as it takes. Ive been known to apply makup leisurely for an hour.

3.For how long have you had these products? Do you keep track of how long you’ve had makeup for? Not really. If something smells a bit off it gets thrown.

4.How do you store your cosmetics with you when going out/travelling? When travelling I have a pink satin dior makeup case i use. Has to have a lock!

What items do you take with you every day? Everyday i carry my napoleon perdis concealer.

5.Applying makeup in public: Yay or Nay? Why? Lippie and gloss, yes. Foundation, no. 

6.How do you apply your makeup? Please list all tools used (eg. Fingers, brushes, sponges…and also specify for what items) The Body Shop brushes, eyelash curler, foundation bursh by bys.

Makeup: Hygiene

1.How often do you clean your makeup and makeup applicators/brushes/sponges? Once a week.
 How do you clean them? With clinique eye makeup remover and water.
2.How can you tell when an item of makeup goes bad? (Especially for makeup in pan/compact packaging like concealer, foundation, powder, eyeshadow, blush) If it gets a bit stinky.

3.Hygiene of cosmetics: how important is this for you? I noticed that many companies don’t actually specify the expiry dates on their products and so it’s really difficult to tell when they are unsuitable for use/go bad.
Important-ish.

4.Have you ever had a bad experience with old/unclean make-up? (e.g. breakouts, irritations, allergies, infections) Yeah- bought some revlon blush from a discount outlet only to realise it was off and it broke my skin on the apples of my cheeks out.

5.If you knew that an item of makeup went bad/expired, would you still keep it (e.g. For sentimental reasons, or you like the packaging, or it was expensive)? Why? Sure, if i liked the packaging.

Makeup: Packaging Poll!

Please specify brands, products and why – please feel free to name as many as you like!

1.What is your absolute favourite makeup packaging(s)? What do you like about it? (E.g. the look and feel of it, the way it fits in your hand, the satisfaction of a good click when it closes…). MAC and chanel- the simplicity. And Too Faced- love the pin up girls. Also love pout for the feminine packaging.

2.Most + Least hygienic makeup packaging
3.Most + Least innovative
4.Most + Least convenient (please list any perks and irks. I’m especially interested in makeup for travelling/going out)
5.Most + Least valuable/memorable (for you personally)
6.Best + Worst design (please describe visual, feel etc.) Worst lipgloss design- Revlon Glossylicious always leaks. ALWAYS!
7.Makeup packaging: miniature/single-use or full-sized?
8.How often have you completely finished a full-sized product (please specify which brand/product)? How long did it take? Only ever finished EL foundation.
9.Half-finished/Used-up/expired makeup: throw away packaging or keep? Why?


----------



## beauanderos (Mar 11, 2009)

1.Age - 20
2.Gender - F
3.Occupation - graphic design student

Makeup: Uses, application

1.What kind of makeup do you use every day? Please list all items, and specify brands, and whether they are miniatures or full-sized. (Feel free to list it all!)
makeupforever duo mat
mac studio select concealer
urban decay eyeshadow
nars blush
hip eyeshadow
bare escentuals all over face color 
philosophy hope in a jar (dry/sensitive formula)

2.How much time on average per day do you spend applying makeup (in minutes, please specify AM, PM and touch-ups separately)?
AM-30
PM-30

3.For how long have you had these products? Do you keep track of how long you’ve had makeup for?
less than 6 months. and i usually use them all up before i toss them. about a year or so after

4.How do you store your cosmetics with you when going out/travelling? What items do you take with you every day?
i take eyeshadow, foundation, blush, brushes, lipgloss...everything i wear that day, just in case i want to touch something up at school, etc. 
same with travel overnight

5.Applying makeup in public: Yay or Nay? Why? as long i dont care whose looking, or if its really necessary. i dont want to look vain!

6.How do you apply your makeup? Please list all tools used (eg. Fingers, brushes, sponges…and also specify for what items)
little sponge eyeshadow brushes, some brushes from "essence of beauty" for liquid foundation, or blush... eyelash curler(revlon), a little shaver for stray eyebrow hairs, and a sponge for powder on my face

Makeup: Hygiene

1.How often do you clean your makeup and makeup applicators/brushes/sponges? How do you clean them?
once a week, with just regular hand soap or shampoo

2.How can you tell when an item of makeup goes bad? (Especially for makeup in pan/compact packaging like concealer, foundation, powder, eyeshadow, blush)
if it breaks, i may toss it. but really i just toss it if i havent used it in a while, or i know im not interested in trying it, like its not for my makeup style any more

3.Hygiene of cosmetics: how important is this for you? important with eyeliners, like if they get dry and crumbly i toss them... somewhat imp.
i usually use it all up before it gets bad

4.Have you ever had a bad experience with old/unclean make-up? (e.g. breakouts, irritations, allergies, infections)
not really...

5.If you knew that an item of makeup went bad/expired, would you still keep it (e.g. For sentimental reasons, or you like the packaging, or it was expensive)? Why?
Sentimental reasons, yeah, like maybe if i bought it overseas, yes

Makeup: Packaging Poll!

Please specify brands, products and why – please feel free to name as many as you like!

1.What is your absolute favourite makeup packaging(s)? 
urban decay. its fun, colorful, exciting, cute, edgy...great!

2.Most + Least hygienic makeup packaging
maybe if something is like foundation and just the bottle without a pump, or a narrow tip to squeeze it out on contact, etc

3.Most + Least innovative
most is urban decay (they try to come out with new things often)
and least is...hmm not sure.

4.Most + Least convenient (please list any perks and irks. I’m especially interested in makeup for travelling/going out)
all compacts should have a puff, and mirror!!! seriously! and its hard to travel with a liquid foundation (its high maintanence if you need to pull it out in public like a ladies bathroom and put it on, so not comfortable) bascially, all containers should have something to apply it, and a mirror

5.Most + Least valuable/memorable (for you personally)
all nars stuff is great, highly pigmented, and lasting.
least is...drugstore stuff, that doesnt match your shade, too orange, too white, too pink, etc!!

6.Best + Worst design (please describe visual, feel etc.)
cargo's wet or dry foundation is pretty interesting, and they have some cream you put on your face, before you apply liquid foundation and it fakes the look of a mineral makeup appearance

7.Makeup packaging: miniature/single-use or full-sized?
full sized

8.How often have you completely finished a full-sized product (please specify which brand/product)? How long did it take?
i go through foundations pretty fast. one every 2 months or less. but i remember this clinique cream foundation lasted forever, while a mac studio tech, i went through pretty fast because i like applying it with a sponge instead of a brush (it looked better that way)

9.Half-finished/Used-up/expired makeup: throw away packaging or keep? Why?
toss if i dont like it anymore.


What are your top priorities when it comes to makeup? (Please indicate level of importance, e.g. 0=unimportant, 5=very important)
-Convenience-5
-Hygiene : 1
-Looking good & polished 5
-Feel naked without makeup on=2
-User-friendly packaging - fast & easy to apply 5
-Colour & texture of product 5
-Travel-friendly packaging 4
-Other (please indicate): Quality 5


----------



## foomph (Mar 12, 2009)

1. 32
2.Female
3. retail sales clerk

Makeup: Uses, application

1.What kind of makeup do you use every day? Please list all items, and specify brands, and whether they are miniatures or full-sized. (Feel free to list it all!)

foundation (covergirl simply ageless or revlon colorstay) 
Powder (Quo double wear powder or revlon colorstay) 
eye shadow base (MAC paint pot in painterly) 
neutral eyeshadow (covergirl, loreal or mac) 
mascara (maybelline or loreal) 
blush (benefit dandelion or clinique posy) 
lip balm (nivea) 
lipstick (mac, loreal or revlon) 
2.How much time on average per day do you spend applying makeup (in minutes, please specify AM, PM and touch-ups separately)?

am-10-15 minutes 
touch-ups (one minute) 
No pm 
3.For how long have you had these products? Do you keep track of how long you’ve had makeup for?

varies...foundation for about a month-no need to keep tracvk-it'll be gone before the expiry date.  Powders I keep until they're done, and lipsticks until they smell funny.  Also-pain pot until it's too dry or I run out. 
4.How do you store your cosmetics with you when going out/travelling? What items do you take with you every day?

I take every item I use that day with me save for mascara. 
I use a small makeup bag from clinique (GWP) 
5.Applying makeup in public: Yay or Nay? Why?

Not a full face.  powder or lipstick is fine.  Anything else, and a visit to the washroom is in order. 
6.How do you apply your makeup? Please list all tools used (eg. Fingers, brushes, sponges…and also specify for what items)

Fingers and sometimes sponges (I find my fingers work the absolute best) for foundation 
Sponge for powder (sometimes a brush but I find I get too much of a powdery look with brushes) 
brush for blush 
brush for eyeshadow 
fingers for paint pots 
mascara applicator 
Lipstick by the tube 
Makeup: Hygiene

1.How often do you clean your makeup and makeup applicators/brushes/sponges? How do you clean them?

Face brushes every day (maybe why I don't use them) 
powder/blush/eyeshadow brushes every 2nd week or so 
If I use sponges I throw them out after about 5 days' use 
for sponges incompacts, I wash about every 3 or 4 weeks. 


I clean all with dish soap and warm water. 
2.How can you tell when an item of makeup goes bad? (Especially for makeup in pan/compact packaging like concealer, foundation, powder, eyeshadow, blush)

In a pan, I wouldn't know-I've either used mine up or thrown it away before it when bad 
for liquid foundation-when it separates 
powder lasts forever (in my book) 
lipstick/lipgloss when it smells bad, changes color or changes consistency. 
eyeshadow and blush, like powder, last forever for me.  I don not throw them out ever. 
3.Hygiene of cosmetics: how important is this for you? I noticed that many companies don’t actually specify the expiry dates on their products and so it’s really difficult to tell when they are unsuitable for use/go bad.

On liquids I like a definite "good for 24 months after opening" symbol, but bit's not necessary for me.  'm confident in my ability to detedt when it's gone bad. 
4.Have you ever had a bad experience with old/unclean make-up? (e.g. breakouts, irritations, allergies, infections)

No 
5.If you knew that an item of makeup went bad/expired, would you still keep it (e.g. For sentimental reasons, or you like the packaging, or it was expensive)? Why?

No 
Makeup: Packaging Poll!

Please specify brands, products and why – please feel free to name as many as you like!

1.What is your absolute favourite makeup packaging(s)? What do you like about it? (E.g. the look and feel of it, the way it fits in your hand, the satisfaction of a good click when it closes…).

Mac Hello Kitty Kouture sheer mystery powder is one of my all-time favorite packages.  It feels heavy in the hand, nice weight to it, fits perfectly in the pakm of my hand (not too big or too small), it's metal, not plastic, which I like (denotes quality, I guess), it's CUTE!!!!!!!!, it has CRYSTALS on it, and it's LIMITED edition but something I'll be happy to keep and keep using for years to come even if I run out of powder, since a blush will fit in there and also, I would just use it for the mirror.  I also love that you press a button to open it.  It reminds me of old-time glamour with a younger design. 
Lucite packages (I think that's what it's called-thick hard clear plastic cpompacts like for physician's formula shimmer strips, clinique's all-over face color, etc. They feel so strudy, like they wouldn't break, they're shiny and clear when they'r enew, and oyu cn see what's in them. 
Clinique's compacts.  Made of plastic (lpots of times green or silver) they feel sturdy, unbreakable.  They have a satisfying click when closing them, and the compacts are not tiny.  I like a bigger, more sturdy-feeling compact, I find it glamourous. 
Estee Lauder fancy gold compacts.  i have yet to own one but they look so nice, I'm coveting them!! 
2.Most + Least hygienic makeup packaging

LEAST: Bottles with no pump (revlon colorstay regular) 
MOST: tubes (Revlon colorstay active light), bottles with pump (Mac mineralize satin finish), or creams that can be santised whenever you want 
3.Most + Least innovative

MOST: revlon colorstay-this stuff is amazing 
LEAST: Loreal true match-no coverage (or ligh), no spf 
4.Most + Least convenient (please list any perks and irks. I’m especially interested in makeup for travelling/going out)

compacts are most convenient (of anything, foundation, powder, blush, etc) 
Liquids are least convenient (foundation, blush, etc.) 
5.Most + Least valuable/memorable (for you personally)

MOST: hello kitty kouture!!!!!!! 
LEAST: I don't remember!!! 
6.Best + Worst design (please describe visual, feel etc.)

BEST: Kitty Kouture compact (cute, glmaourous, heavy, feels sturdy, pretty) 
WORST: Covergirl simply ageless foundation 
7.Makeup packaging: miniature/single-use or full-sized?

Full size 
8.How often have you completely finished a full-sized product (please specify which brand/product)? How long did it take?

Revlon Active Light makeup.  Used it every day for about 4 months before it was all gone. 
9.Half-finished/Used-up/expired makeup: throw away packaging or keep? Why?

Throw away-it's no use to me, unless it a specifically valuable product like hello kitty kouture that can be used indefinitley for the pakaging alone.


----------



## greengoesmoo (Apr 7, 2010)

1. 22
2. Female
3. Accounts clerk (Roche)

Makeup: Uses, application

1.What kind of makeup do you use every day? 
Lipbalm, mascara, eyeliner, it depends how much time I have, can vary from 3 products to around 30.
2.How much time on average per day do you spend applying makeup?
Again it can vary from the rushed 15 min train to work in which I gotta do my hair as well to up to 3 hours. Touch ups 15 mins at a guess. 
3.For how long have you had these products? Do you keep track of how long you’ve had makeup for? I throw when a product is used up/goes bad. 
4.How do you store your cosmetics with you when going out/travelling? What items do you take with you every day? Lipbalm comes everywhere as does sample perfume. I store my cosmetics in a large metal chest with drawers.
5.Applying makeup in public: Yay or Nay? Why? Almost always. I apply my daily face on the train to work.
6.How do you apply your makeup? Please list all tools used, brushes and a sponge, fingers to blend on face, but never touch product. 

Makeup: Hygiene

1.How often do you clean your makeup and makeup applicators/brushes/sponges? How do you clean them? I clean EVERY brush after every use/when I get home after work. I clean with antibacterial facewash. and clean my hair brush with barbic once a week. 
2.How can you tell when an item of makeup goes bad? (Especially for makeup in pan/compact packaging like concealer, foundation, powder, eyeshadow, blush) Change of teture, application quality, smell.
3.Hygiene of cosmetics: how important is this for you? I noticed that many companies don’t actually specify the expiry dates on their products and so it’s really difficult to tell when they are unsuitable for use/go bad. 
I always keep a product even when it is off, I have a "Do not use but very pretty to look at" drawer for my ancients.
4.Have you ever had a bad experience with old/unclean make-up? 
I have used an old foundation and received a vicous rash which required seeing my GP. 
5.If you knew that an item of makeup went bad/expired, would you still keep it (e.g. For sentimental reasons, or you like the packaging, or it was expensive)? Why? See above, I have a drawer full of old cosmetics which I find astheticly pleasing to go, "Ahh, I remember that!" and partially so I can attempt to match items to a newer version.

Makeup: Packaging Poll!

Please specify brands, products and why – please feel free to name as many as you like!

1.What is your absolute favourite makeup packaging(s)? What do you like about it? (E.g. the look and feel of it, the way it fits in your hand, the satisfaction of a good click when it closes…). 
I like everything in minature.
2.Most + Least hygienic makeup packaging. 
Anything in a goddamned pot which is open to the air!
3.Most + Least innovative
Again anything in a dirty open style pot.
4.Most + Least convenient (please list any perks and irks. I’m especially interested in makeup for travelling/going out)
5.Most + Least valuable/memorable (for you personally)
6.Best + Worst design (please describe visual, feel etc.)
7.Makeup packaging: miniature/single-use or full-sized? mini everytime! 
8.How often have you completely finished a full-sized product (please specify which brand/product)? How long did it take? 
I use up my Benifit mascara every 4 months, and replace, I have used up 6 in a row. lol Benifit eyeliner once a year I have to file my stub and rebuy. Uhm, I am on the 3rd pot of Lush's "flying fox" temple balm. 
9.Half-finished/Used-up/expired makeup: throw away packaging or keep? Why? 
I don't open a product until I am, about to use it. I like to keep things in thier boxes as long as possible, however I don't give a damn about keeping packaging, I only do it to keep the casing of things scratch free for longer.

-Convenience = 0 I do my important MU application alone at home, convenience is unimportant.
-Hygiene : germ-free makeup = 4 the more germs, the less shelf life.
-Looking good & polished 4 = duhh.
-Feel naked without makeup on = 1 not too fussed.
-User-friendly packaging - fast & easy to apply = 1 again, not too fussed, if I am applying properly I give myself hours.
-Colour & texture of product = 5 
-Travel-friendly packaging = 1
-Other (please indicate): For me the most important aspect of make up is colour, and strenth of pigments. If a colour doesn't hold up, I will discard it very quickly, I have NO time for soemthing which does not show.


----------



## SnowAngel1106 (Apr 7, 2010)

*1.Age: *26
* 2.Gender: *Female
* 3.Occupation: *Stay at home wife
*
Makeup: Uses, application* *

1.What kind of makeup do you use every day? *Smashbox Photo Finish Primer, MAC Studio Sculpt concealerin NW35, Bare Minerals SPF 15 foundation in Medium Beige, MAC Prep + Prime for Eyes in Medium, three colors from the Coastal Scents 88 Neutral Palette *dunno the names*, MAC Studio Fix Powder plus Foundation in C6, Clinique Cream liner in Black, DiorShow Mascara in Black, MAC Mineralize SkinFinish in Medium Plus, Moisturizing ChapStick (All full size)

* 2.How much time on average per day do you spend applying makeup?* 45 minutes, no touching up all day.

* 3.For how long have you had these products? Do you keep track of how  long you’ve had makeup for?  *Less than 6 months, and I try to keep track of how long I've had makeup.

* 4.How do you store your cosmetics with you when going out/travelling?  What items do you take with you every day?  *I have clear makeup bag that I put my everyday essentials.  I only take chapstick and MAC Dazzleglass in Love Alert with me after I leave the house.

* 5.Applying makeup in public: Yay or Nay? Why? *Indifferent.  I don't care when people do it, I put lipgloss on in public. 

* 6.How do you apply your makeup? Please list all tools used (eg. Fingers,  brushes, sponges…and also specify for what items): *I use fingers for my primer, but only brushes for everything else.
*
Makeup: Hygiene* *

1.How often do you clean your makeup and makeup  applicators/brushes/sponges? How do you clean them?* Every two weeks, sometimes more often when I feel necessary or try a new look.

* 2.How can you tell when an item of makeup goes bad? (Especially for  makeup in pan/compact packaging like concealer, foundation, powder,  eyeshadow, blush): *When the consistency/smell changes.

* 3.Hygiene of cosmetics: how important is this for you? I noticed that  many companies don’t actually specify the expiry dates on their products  and so it’s really difficult to tell when they are unsuitable for  use/go bad.  *Indifferent.
*
4.Have you ever had a bad experience with old/unclean make-up? (e.g.  breakouts, irritations, allergies, infections):  *No
*
5.If you knew that an item of makeup went bad/expired, would you still  keep it (e.g. For sentimental reasons, or you like the packaging, or it  was expensive)? Why?  *I don't think so...lol  I've never come across that problem though.
*
Makeup: Packaging Poll!* *

Please specify brands, products and why – please feel free to name as  many as you like!* *

1.What is your absolute favourite makeup packaging(s)? What do you like  about it? (E.g. the look and feel of it, the way it fits in your hand,  the satisfaction of a good click when it closes…).* Don't really have a favorite.  Packaging is packaging.  Sometimes I think companies forsake functionality in favor of appearance...

* 2.Most + Least hygienic makeup packaging: *Lipglosses in tube form.

* 3.Most + Least innovative

4.Most + Least convenient (please list any perks and irks. I’m  especially interested in makeup for travelling/going out): *Most convenient for going out and travelling - MINI sized items.

* 5.Most + Least valuable/memorable (for you personally): 

6.Best + Worst design (please describe visual, feel etc.)

7.Makeup packaging: miniature/single-use or full-sized?  *I prefer full size unless I'm traveling.
*
8.How often have you completely finished a full-sized product (please  specify which brand/product)? How long did it take?  *Every three months or so I finish a Bare Minerals foundation jar.  
*
9.Half-finished/Used-up/expired makeup: throw away packaging or keep?  Why?  *Half finished - keep.  Throw away used up or expired.  Just cuz there's no use for it after that!  (Unless its a B2M empty!)


----------



## LisaOrestea (Apr 7, 2010)

1.20
2.Female
3.Musician

Makeup: Uses, application

1.What kind of makeup do you use every day? Please list all items, and specify brands, and whether they are miniatures or full-sized. (Feel free to list it all!)

Everyday items are: UDPP!!! E.L.F Mineral Foundation Primer, Lily Lolo Mineral Foundation in Warm Peach, and corrective concealers in blush away and peep-o. Smashbox eyebrow wax and colour powder.

I always use blush and something on my eyes, but I like to change it up from day to day 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 keep things interesting.

2.How much time on average per day do you spend applying makeup (in minutes, please specify AM, PM and touch-ups separately)?

20mins in the morning
One touchup in afternoon
(if I am going out in the evening) 20 mins in evening.

3.For how long have you had these products? Do you keep track of how long you’ve had makeup for?

My everyday products run out Looooong before I need to worry about them going off haha.
I only really try to keep track with lipglosses and foundations. 

4.How do you store your cosmetics with you when going out/travelling? What items do you take with you every day?

I have a small hello kitty makeup bag in my handbag. In it at the moment is

Mac 129SH in a Fafi Zip wallet thingy (to keep it clean 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
E.L.F Studio Powder Brush
E.L.F complexion perfection (I use this as a blotting powder.)
Illamasqua Katie Blusher
Mac Naked Lipliner
Mac Goldyrocks dazzleglass
Mac pearlglide undercurrent
Burts Bees Lipbalm
Mac Bubbles Lipstick

5.Applying makeup in public: Yay or Nay? Why?

I dont really feel all that comfortable doing it, but I will in the ladies bathrooms if needbe. 

6.How do you apply your makeup? Please list all tools used (eg. Fingers, brushes, sponges…and also specify for what items)

I apply makeup pretty much everyday (well, everyday I am leaving the house....which amounts to nearly everyday of my life haha)

I use my fingers for foundation primer and UDPP (my udpp is in a sample pot cause I cut the tube in half). I also use my fingers to blend eyeshadow bases (paintpots, NYX Jumbo Pencils etc.)

Brushes I use on a daily basis are: Lily Lolo Kabuki brush for foundation, E.L.F Mineral booster brush for concealer, E.L.F D brush and contour brush for eyeshadow, Mac 266 for eyeliner, Gosh stippling brush for blusher, body shop blush brush for highlight powders.


Makeup: Hygiene

1.How often do you clean your makeup and makeup applicators/brushes/sponges? How do you clean them?

Brushes, once a month
Makeup items i generally keep clean but if they arent then I will just wash them when they get dirty.

2.How can you tell when an item of makeup goes bad? (Especially for makeup in pan/compact packaging like concealer, foundation, powder, eyeshadow, blush)

No idea for eyeshadows and blushers but for any liquid product I just watch out for seperation in the bottle (for foundations) or with creams I just check that they havn't gotten stiff. Obviously the smell will probably give it away too haha.

3.Hygiene of cosmetics: how important is this for you? I noticed that many companies don’t actually specify the expiry dates on their products and so it’s really difficult to tell when they are unsuitable for use/go bad.

It doesnt really bother me too much to be honest. With most products I finish them up before I need to worry about that sort of thing.

4.Have you ever had a bad experience with old/unclean make-up? (e.g. breakouts, irritations, allergies, infections)

Not yet (touch wood)

5.If you knew that an item of makeup went bad/expired, would you still keep it (e.g. For sentimental reasons, or you like the packaging, or it was expensive)? Why?

Nope

Makeup: Packaging Poll!

Please specify brands, products and why – please feel free to name as many as you like!

1.What is your absolute favourite makeup packaging(s)? What do you like about it? (E.g. the look and feel of it, the way it fits in your hand, the satisfaction of a good click when it closes…).

Ooooh I have to name 3 for different things:

Sugarpill - the design of all of the items in the sugarpill line is just gorgeous. The kind of product I would feel proud to take out of my handbag!

Mac - Lipstick tubes. They just feel nice to apply with. I hate square lipstick tubes! The material on the outside of the tubes feels nice too.

Illamasqua - Blushers/eyeshadows/pigments because I love the shape of the packaging. It looks very elegant.

Urban Decay - Lipsticks. The design is just WOW and the little sword on the end is cute 

2.Most + Least hygienic makeup packaging

Most I would say is Lily Lolo's foundation powders. There is a sifter thingy so the powder isnt always exposed when the lid is off, you just shake what you need into the sifter.

UDPP I would prefer in a squeezy tube because I think after a while the wand is gonna get dirty, but I dont feel that I can wash it because I dont want to get water in the product.

3.Most + Least innovative

Most = Illamasqua
Least = Barry M

4.Most + Least convenient (please list any perks and irks. I’m especially interested in makeup for travelling/going out)

I find MAC stuff to all be pretty handbag friendly (aside from the pallettes). The worst going out items are probablly urban decay shadows, because they are too soft and shatter really easilly.

5.Most + Least valuable/memorable (for you personally)

Most = Illamasqua (again)
Least = smashbox. There is nothing wrong with their packaging, I just find it a tad dull.

6.Best + Worst design (please describe visual, feel etc.)

For an entire line, Shrinkle...but I loved the hello kitty collection designs by mac too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




HATE the upcoming to the beach collection designs. Tacky and nasty.

7.Makeup packaging: miniature/single-use or full-sized?

Full sized normally.

8.How often have you completely finished a full-sized product (please specify which brand/product)? How long did it take?

I have to buy a new Lily Lolo Foundation every 2 or 3 months

9.Half-finished/Used-up/expired makeup: throw away packaging or keep? Why?

Half finished I keep, used up or expired I will throw out (unless they are for B2M)


----------



## DollyGirl92 (Apr 7, 2010)

1. 17 (For another 24 hours!)
2. Female
3. Student 

Makeup: Uses, application

1.What kind of makeup do you use every day? 
First I use,GOSH velvet Touch Primer and then MAC studio Sculpt foundation NC15 mixed with Illamasqua Rich Foundation in 105 and a blush, normally Illamasqua Katie or MAC Azalea Blossom.
I use either Illamasqua Loose Powder in 005 or MAC MSF in light.
The only everyday eye products I use are MAC Feline and UD Zero eyeliners and Too Faced Shadow Insurance 
All items full size other than UD zero.

2.How much time on average per day do you spend applying makeup?
About 10 to 20 minutes in the morning before college, 2 minutes around mid  day and that's it, unless I'm going out in which case I'll take everything off and spend up to half an hour doing my make up before I go out to a club or something. 


3.For how long have you had these products? Do you keep track of how long you've had makeup for? I remember when I got things most of the time but I don't really keep track except for this mascara. 
4.How do you store your cosmetics with you when going out/travelling? What items do you take with you every day? I have a make-up bag for when during the day or if i'm going by train or something and will only be away fro 3-4 days. 
 I use the top section of my traincase for when I go on holiday as we don't go often and go for a fairly long time, we also fly. I wrap stuff up in some bubble wrap if it has to go in the hold and not with me. I

5.Applying makeup in public: Yay, I'm not really embarrassed about it, If I can go to a rest room that's clean I'll do it there but I don't mind touching up  my lips or something in a really public place.
6.How do you apply your makeup? Please list all tools used. I use a MAC 190+109 for foundation, a 129/187 for blush, 129 for loose powder and a mini kabuki for pressed. I use too many different brushes to list for my eyes.

Makeup: Hygiene

1.How often do you clean your makeup and makeup applicators/brushes/sponges? How do you clean them? I use baby shampoo and wash my brushes every 2 days for brushes with cream products and once a week for powder.
2.How can you tell when an item of makeup goes bad? I've never had an item go bad, not had anything long enough!
3.Hygiene of cosmetics: how important is this for you? I've never not been able to find a recommend time in which the product is good so I've never had this problem.
4.Have you ever had a bad experience with old/unclean make-up? I've never had any old or unclean make up.
5.If you knew that an item of makeup went bad/expired, would you still keep it ? No, most likely not, if it had nice packaging I could use I'd clean it out and use it again, if it were mac then I'd most likely B2M 
Makeup: Packaging Poll!

Please specify brands, products and why – please feel free to name as many as you like!

1.What is your absolute favourite makeup packaging(s)? NARS, it's sleek and the rubber makes it feel sturdy this goes for everything other than foundations which I hate the packaging of! 
2.Most + Least hygienic makeup packaging the most I would say belongs to a foundation like Illamasqua or MAC studio sculpt in the tube, only problem is if you get too much out!, the least is bottles like colourstay or NARS sheer glow with no pump.
3.Most + Least innovative
Same as above.

4.Most + Least convenient I loved my MAC foundation which had a pump that I could lock, so then when I went out it didn't go everywhere, the least is most likely foundations with pumps that don't lock.

5.Most + Least valuable/memorable the kitty couture or baroque boudoir mystery powder compacts were super nice! the lest memorable is something like the 88 palette which is very plane and quite fragile.
6.Best + Worst design I love the illamsaqua packaging but I hate having it, it leaves gaps when I store it so I can't use the most of my space, so it wins best and worst.
7.Makeup packaging: miniature/single-use or full-sized? Full size!

8.How often have you completely finished a full-sized product (please specify which brand/product)? How long did it take? I've finished mascaras in under 2 months before, and I've completly finished a pressed powder, it was rimmel and it took me about 6 months.

9.Half-finished/Used-up/expired makeup: throw away packaging or keep? Why? It would depend, if it was nice and I could use it again then I'd clean it out and keep it, if not I'd get rid of it some way (bin it or B2M or something)


----------



## lindas1983 (Apr 7, 2010)

*1.Age - 26
2.Gender - F
3.Occupation - Youth development officer, currently unemployed due to bad health*
Makeup: Uses, application

*1.What kind of makeup do you use every day? Please list all items, and specify brands, and whether they are miniatures or full-sized. (Feel free to list it all!)*
I wouldn't put a full face of makeup on everyday, somedays I even don't put any on.  On my light make up days i'd wear
clinques tinted moistureiser (full size)
lancome deficils mascara (full or mini whatever i have opened at the time)
MAC lip/lusterglass whichever colour i feel like that day (full size)

On full make up days i'd wear
Clinque instant pore minamiser (full size)
Givenchy acti mine in kiwi (full size)
Estee lauders spotlight cream (full size)
MAC painpot, whatever colour i feel like (full size)
3 eyeshadows brands change day to day but mostly mac, urban decay, guerlain, lancome (full and mini)
MAC gel eyeliner whatever colour i feel like (full size)
Lancome hyposis mascara (full or mini whatever i have open at the time)
Smashbox brow tech in taupe or brunette (full size)
Mally concealer in fair (full size)
givenchy skin tonic in shade 501 (full size)
MAC or mally blush depending on overall look (full size)
Smashbox spotlights highlight powder (full size)
Bare escentuals mineral veil (full size)
Lipstick depending on mood usually MAC, lancome, estee lauder or clinique (full size)

*2.How much time on average per day do you spend applying makeup (in minutes, please specify AM, PM and touch-ups separately)?*
AM - depending on look between 2mins to 20mins
PM - 20 if I am going out, outherwise, none

*3.For how long have you had these products? Do you keep track of how long you’ve had makeup for?*
Varies some are brand new some 2 years old.  I dont tend to keep track i just look out for signs that they went off.

*4.How do you store your cosmetics with you when going out/travelling? What items do you take with you every day?*
I only take a lipbalm, gloss or lipstick with me when i go out day or night and i usually just throw it in my bag.

For travelling I just put what i'll need in a make up bag and put the make up bag betwen soft clothes in my suitcase.  I put liquid things in wee plastic bags just incase they explode)

*5.Applying makeup in public: Yay or Nay? Why?*
I'd reapply lippie or gloss in a public bathroom but other than that nowhere else.

*6.How do you apply your makeup? Please list all tools used (eg. Fingers, brushes, sponges…and also specify for what items.*
Face bases and primers i'd put on with my fingers.  Everything else I use smashox brushes for.  Left most of my brushes over in my bf so i'll fill in the numbers later.

*Makeup: Hygiene
*
*1.How often do you clean your makeup and makeup applicators/brushes/sponges? How do you clean them?*
I'm pretty bad at this and wash my brushes with baby shampoo between once a week and once a month, whenever i remember and have time. (keep in mind i dont wear make up everyday.

*2.How can you tell when an item of makeup goes bad? (Especially for makeup in pan/compact packaging like concealer, foundation, powder, eyeshadow, blush)*
it smells bad or the texture/colour has changed.

*3.Hygiene of cosmetics: how important is this for you? I noticed that many companies don’t actually specify the expiry dates on their products and so it’s really difficult to tell when they are unsuitable for use/go bad.*
I'm the only one that uses my cosmetics so I dont tend to think about hygiene too much as i'm pretty careful and respectful of my stuff so i dont think its a big concern.

*4.Have you ever had a bad experience with old/unclean make-up? (e.g. breakouts, irritations, allergies, infections)*
nope

*5.If you knew that an item of makeup went bad/expired, would you still keep it (e.g. For sentimental reasons, or you like the packaging, or it was expensive)? Why?*
I do, i'm an awful horder and i hate the thought of throwing away things i may have paid alot for with out getting my full moneys worth, i'd never use it again, weird the way my mind works lol.

*Makeup: Packaging Poll!

Please specify brands, products and why – please feel free to name as many as you like!*

*1.What is your absolute favourite makeup packaging(s)? What do you like about it? (E.g. the look and feel of it, the way it fits in your hand, the satisfaction of a good click when it closes…).*
I love guerlans eyeshadow quad packageing, the compacts are so heavy and sleek they really feel and look luxurious and the compact clicks closed well and is easy to open so i always feel my shadows are safe in it.

*2.Most + Least hygienic makeup packaging*
Most
Foundations that have pumps
Least
Pot lipglosses/lipbalms (like mac tendertones etc)

*3.Most + Least innovative
Most
Pupa packageing, most of there palettes are just so cute and unique.
Least
Probably most packageing my low end brands but hey you get what you pay for 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




4.Most + Least convenient (please list any perks and irks. I’m especially interested in makeup for travelling/going out)
Most not really sure as i probably take this for granted everyday
Least palettes that have both powder and cream/gloss parts to them, the powder always gets into the gloss/creams and it goes all gross, really gets on my nerves.

5.Most + Least valuable/memorable (for you personally)
Nothing springs to mind

6.Best + Worst design (please describe visual, feel etc.)
no thoughts on this

7.Makeup packaging: miniature/single-use or full-sized?
Not fussed, minis are good for travelling and full sized are good for home.

8.How often have you completely finished a full-sized product (please specify which brand/product)? How long did it take?
never, well not yet atleast, i tend to rotate through things.  Threw out a few half used bottles of foundation in my time though.

9.Half-finished/Used-up/expired makeup: throw away packaging or keep? Why?
Both, some things i like to keep around don't know why just the way my mind worls but they are usually things like eyeshadows and lippies, fun colourful things, i'd throw out things like bases foundations and concealers.

What are your top priorities when it comes to makeup? (Please indicate level of importance, e.g. 0=unimportant, 5=very important)
-Convenience 4
-Hygiene : germ-free makeup 3 
-Looking good & polished 4
-Feel naked without makeup on 1
-User-friendly packaging - fast & easy to apply 5
-Colour & texture of product 5
-Travel-friendly packaging 3
-Other (please indicate): Quality 5*


----------



## Courtney <3 (Apr 9, 2010)

*1.Age* 17
*2.Gender* Female
*3.Occupation* unemployed/almost student

*Makeup: Uses, application*

*1.What kind of makeup do you use every day? Please list all items, and specify brands, and whether they are miniatures or full-sized. (Feel free to list it all!)*
mac prep + prime
mac studio tech
blush of the day
hard candy powder

loreal mascara
eyeliner of the day

chapstick 
sometimes gloss

*2.How much time on average per day do you spend applying makeup (in minutes, please specify AM, PM and touch-ups separately)?*
AM- usually about 20 mins
PM- i only touch up if im going out somewhere

*3.For how long have you had these products? Do you keep track of how long you’ve had makeup for?*
to be honest
i dont keep track
all though my newest is prep + prime

*4.How do you store your cosmetics with you when going out/travelling? What items do you take with you every day?*
I have a small makeup bag i keep in my purse that has chapstick and powder and liner

*5.Applying makeup in public: Yay or Nay? Why?*
only if its like gloss or chapstick

*6.How do you apply your makeup? Please list all tools used (eg. Fingers, brushes, sponges…and also specify for what items)*
brushes
sponged

*Makeup: Hygiene

1.How often do you clean your makeup and makeup applicators/brushes/sponges? How do you clean them?*
spot clean every other day
deep clean every month

*2.How can you tell when an item of makeup goes bad? (Especially for makeup in pan/compact packaging like concealer, foundation, powder, eyeshadow, blush)*
i always use my foundation up before it goes bad.
i just toss mascara after 2 months
everything else i just keep using 







*3.Hygiene of cosmetics: how important is this for you? I noticed that many companies don’t actually specify the expiry dates on their products and so it’s really difficult to tell when they are unsuitable for use/go bad.* i dont really pay attention to expiration of cosmetics. even though i know i should. itd be helpful if the companies would put expiration dates on products.

*4.Have you ever had a bad experience with old/unclean make-up? (e.g. breakouts, irritations, allergies, infections)*
i break out from new products more than i do older ones

*5.If you knew that an item of makeup went bad/expired, would you still keep it (e.g. For sentimental reasons, or you like the packaging, or it was expensive)? Why?*
when im done with it, i toss it. i dont keep stuff just for the package

*Makeup: Packaging Poll!

Please specify brands, products and why – please feel free to name as many as you like!

1.What is your absolute favourite makeup packaging(s)? What do you like about it? (E.g. the look and feel of it, the way it fits in your hand, the satisfaction of a good click when it closes…).*
i like the look of mac, nars, ubran decay, and tokidoki

mac + nars just because its sleek professional
urban decay + tokidoki just because its cute and fun

*2.Most + Least hygienic makeup packaging*
*3.Most + Least innovative*
*4.Most + Least convenient (please list any perks and irks. I’m especially interested in makeup for travelling/going out)*
i really dont know

*5.Most + Least valuable/memorable (for you personally)*
most memorable : my shroom eyeshadow. my first ever mac thing. and my urban decay matte eyeshadow. its what got me into makeup.
least memorable : i dont have one 






*6.Best + Worst design (please describe visual, feel etc.)*
i dont like lancome or clinique just because its old looking. 

*7.Makeup packaging: miniature/single-use or full-sized?*
most of mine is full size
but i do have minis!

*8.How often have you completely finished a full-sized product (please specify which brand/product)? How long did it take?*
i finish my studio tech about every 2-3 months
mascara i get rid of every 2 months
everything else i dont keep track off

*9.Half-finished/Used-up/expired makeup: throw away packaging or keep? Why?*
if its not mac toss
if its mac, keep it for b2m


----------

